# hand-kneaded beeswax candles



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

that's pretty interesting. They must warm the wax up to a certain temperature and it looks like it's extruded. Cool candles


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

*The photos don't do them justice.*

They look really cool!
I was thinking that I could pour sheets of beeswax and have the sun bleach them out to varying degrees. Then when I am ready to make candles, warm the layers in the oven to make them maleable (sp?), get the whole works looking like a candle and then shove it into a mold, wick and all and put the while works in the oven to "settle". 
Do you think it will work? or will it negate the marbling effect?


----------



## Fernhill (Dec 30, 2004)

*Wish I could read the brochure*

It'n wouldn't suren' be'n nicen' if'n I couldn' readn' the'n brochuren'

Very interesting looking candles. Wish I understood the text that probably describes the process by which they are made.

Mike


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Auf Deutsch to English*

The uniquness of our candles is a result of the special raw materials [used] and the way they are manufactured. Here is how the natural beeswax is made into the finished product.

The beeswax is inspected for quality, purity, and fragrance, then warmed.

[Different] waxes from different sources around the world are mixed, then kneaed together. 

The strands of wax are kneaded and twisted intensively by hand. This complex treatment determines the unusual grain of the candles.

The strands are smoothly rolled to the desired diameter, and cut to length. The candle is worked over and over again by hand. A pointed ebony [tool] is used to make the base for the candle stand. [I've seen these -- looks like a bone paper folder.] At the same time, the wick is added to the candle.

The motifs for decorated candles are applied by hand and painted. After the wax cools and hardens they are packed in special boxes with out quality seal.

There are only a few companies world wide who work beeswax into this kind of candle.

Hope this helps,
Summer


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks Summer
You beat me to it!


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

No problem, Petra! 

Was my translation okay? I'm guessing Sie sprechen Deutsch, oder Sie sind Deutscherin.

Ich spreche am bissen Deutsch, aber ich habe zu vielen Vokabeln vergessen!

Alles guete!

Summer / Sommer


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

*Another Translation Version...*

In case someone wants more of the translation (It's really rough) here is a link:
http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.freckenhorster-werkstaetten.de%2Findex.php%3Fcon_cat%3D118%26con_lang%3D1&lp=de_en&btnTrUrl=Translate


----------

